# Need help naming my new puppy



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just got a new puppy yesterday and am looking for name suggestions.

He is a Chocolate Lab.He was born on the 4th of July.

I really seem to prefer names ending with the "e" sound, and am hoping to stick to that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

One obvious choice - Hershey.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Dog... mini-dude... chocolate color... born on the 4th of July... the owner prefers names that end with the sound "eeeee"

How about Yankee Doodle? I mean the song goes:

Yankee Doodle went to town
A-Riding on a pony;
He stuck a feather in his cap,
And called it macaroni

Which kinda-sorta ends with that "e" sounds... right?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Free association:
Born on the 4th of July -> old Tom Cruise movies -> Tommy Boy

Tommy?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Meemo said:


> One obvious choice - Hershey.


I like this! I think you should name it after some chocolate company. Of course, you should e-mail or call that company and ask for FREE CHOCOLATES in exchange for naming your puppy. And speaking of puppy, how about a picture?? I love puppies!! So cute!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Meemo said:


> One obvious choice - Hershey.


Oh, yeah, I totally like Hershey best.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Candee
Nestle
Willie (as in Wonka)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tee (chocola-Tee)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Liberty?  Idk that was my first thought based on your info.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I was born on the fourth of July. My name is Cory.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a dog named Corey.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Indy (independence day)

Or do you have a favorite sports team, name it after team, field, etc. We named our Keeshond Wrigley


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes. Name it Indy after my favorite professional sports team. The Colts!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

a hershey's kiss


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwww, he's so cute!
He looks like a Buddy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I just got a new puppy yesterday and am looking for name suggestions.
> 
> He is a Chocolate Lab.He was born on the 4th of July.
> 
> ...


Hershey or Hershee!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweetie
Cutey
Brownie
Spunky
Pepsi
Woofee

very cute puppy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kind said:


>


Awwww, so cute! Kind's lab or Sugar's?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

May not fit the requirements of the e sound at the end, although it does end with the letter e...

*K I N D L E ! ! !*

I can't believe i'm the first to suggest it... but what a GREAT name for a dog, eh? I might have to give in to my wife next time she wants another pup, just so I can name it KINDLE!

(apparently, 6 kids, 2 dogs, 3 rabbits, and 2 guinea pigs aren't enough!)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't pay attention to who was posting!!! Two new puppies and both chocolate labs? He's still cute!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

911jason said:


> May not fit the requirements of the e sound at the end, although it does end with the letter e...
> 
> *K I N D L E ! ! !*
> 
> ...


How about Kindley? 

I still like Hershey best, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother has two dogs.  One is a black lab and one is a yellow lab.  I think they have names but I just call them black dog and yellow dog.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My brother has two dogs. One is a black lab and one is a yellow lab. I think they have names but I just call them black dog and yellow dog.


When we got our yellow lab pup this summer, the owner was calling her "Yella", which I loved, but got vetoed by my family. We call her Tess now.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Sammie  (for "Uncle Sam" born on the 7/4)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

tessa said:


> Sammie (for "Uncle Sam" born on the 7/4)


I like!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

My favorites so far are Hershey and Brownie.  He is sooooo cute.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Those 2 images I posted are not mine or Sugar's. I just posted it because the dogs are soooo cute.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It doesn't end in an "ee" sound, but one of my neighbors has a chocolate Lab named Mocha, which I think is kind of cool (and I guess could be either gender?).


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

just don't name it mocho which sound like the word for mucus in Spanish.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Smokee
Benjee
Alphee
Harlee

i'll keep quiet now


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Kind said:


>


I'm in love!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Hi all. 

Well new puppy has been here for ...it's the 5th day today. *yawn*

He now has a name . His call name is "Reggie" and I am thinking his AKC name will be something to do with Yankee Doodle lol

It's been 6 years since I've done house training of a puppy , not an easy task , but I keep telling myself it will be worth it. 

I went to take some pics to post here , and my camera wouldn't even turn on , bought new batteries and still nothing . I guess it's gone and died on me.  

I will post some pics just as soon as I can .

Thank you for all the help with names.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

If you have the money I found this to be an invaluable tool in house training a dog. As well as just a wonderful tool to have around the house in general...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5774676

It does an amazing job cleaning up messes. The best part is you don't have to do anything. Just set it on the mess and walk away. It will beep when it's done cleaning.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> If you have the money I found this to be an invaluable tool in house training a dog. As well as just a wonderful tool to have around the house in general...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5774676
> 
> It does an amazing job cleaning up messes. The best part is you don't have to do anything. Just set it on the mess and walk away. It will beep when it's done cleaning.


That's a neat product. I have the Bissell Lil Green Machine , and the Carpet shampooer , but I've never seen that one.
Thanks for the link. 

p.s. what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a cyclops. Well we're not entirely sure what she is. We just adopted her last week, they believe her to be half papillon and half dachshund with maybe some border collie mixed in there. She's real sweet and not a puppy so we haven't had to deal with accidents. However, we do have a cat that feels it necessary to vomit whenever she is displeased with us so I use the spot bot a lot for that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> If you have the money I found this to be an invaluable tool in house training a dog. As well as just a wonderful tool to have around the house in general...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5774676
> 
> It does an amazing job cleaning up messes. The best part is you don't have to do anything. Just set it on the mess and walk away. It will beep when it's done cleaning.


Have it. Love it. Definitely a must-have for homes with kids or pets.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Reggie!  Hope your momma's camera starts working soon.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The puppy is really cute. I have a nine year old Chocolate Lab named Grace. They are great dogs! You can't beat them. I like the name Charlie


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> It does an amazing job cleaning up messes. The best part is you don't have to do anything. Just set it on the mess and walk away. It will beep when it's done cleaning


I thought you were kidding when you said there was a machine that cleans up messes and it even beeps when it's done. Then I checked out the link and there is was. Sweet! Usually I'm the one taking care of the messes around my house. I don't beep when I'm done cleaning, but I whine a lot before and during.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> If you have the money I found this to be an invaluable tool in house training a dog. As well as just a wonderful tool to have around the house in general...
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5774676
> It does an amazing job cleaning up messes. The best part is you don't have to do anything. Just set it on the mess and walk away. It will beep when it's done cleaning.


We have a Spot Bot,but paid way less at Fry's electronics. It is a great little appliance, especially with 2 dogs & 2 cats who are all potty trained, but there are always little oopsies between the 6 of us (and yes, my husband and I are potty trained, too!) and this does a superior job removing anything from carpet, floors, etc.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> The puppy is really cute. I have a nine year old Chocolate Lab named Grace. They are great dogs! You can't beat them. I like the name Charlie


Yep Labs are the best. I have a 6yr old Black Lab as well as my new Chocolate Lab puppy.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I got to take care of a German Shepherd puppy up until she was 6 months. We named her May, and I really wanted to keep her, but it was only temporary (it's so that I can train her so the owners don't have to). I loved her to death as if she was my own. I got her from when she was 6 weeks, so she grew on me tremendously. I really hope to get a dog of my own at one point. I don't even have contact with the owners anymore, so I don't even know how she's doing.

Sorry to hijack your post, Sugar!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Annie said:


> I got to take care of a German Shepherd puppy up until she was 6 months. We named her May, and I really wanted to keep her, but it was only temporary (it's so that I can train her so the owners don't have to). I loved her to death as if she was my own. I got her from when she was 6 weeks, so she grew on me tremendously. I really hope to get a dog of my own at one point. I don't even have contact with the owners anymore, so I don't even know how she's doing.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your post, Sugar!


lol No problem Annie, it's an open thread so post away.  

Wow so you did ALL the work with training, so it would make sense that you got attached to the dog,as I am sure she did to you.

Although some days I wouldn't mind someone else doing the "work" as it's not easy, I wouldn't want to miss out on important bonding during those 1st days/weeks.

I hope the day comes soon when you can have a dog of your own.


----------

